# Ohio is still worth hitting!



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Got out yesterday (tuesday) by myself for a little bit. River and ice is finally cooperating to go after a few sauger. I fished for 3 hours and hit 5 keepers and a bonus 12 inch crappie and 4 pound wiper. The pic is on the cooler before I cleaned them up. Gonna be good eating! River is now coming up so sauger fishing is out for a week or so, but blue cats should be hitting. I salted the local ramp tonight. I'll hit it again tomorrow and be launching Saturday ready for a rod or two to bend over. 

All fish came on a swedish pimple tipped with three flathead minnow heads. I tried a curly tail and a blade bait and didnt have takers on either. That vertical spoon seemed to be the ticket. Slow lift and drops.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## mdobob (Feb 6, 2014)

nice fish, where do you put in at?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I put it at Rising Sun, IN and ran down to Arnolds Creek. All fish came from that hole. If you have a good graph, mark it hard. There is a rock pile in 33 FOW that really attracts the sauger. All fish came from that small rock pile. 

I did mark some bigger marks in closer on the ledge. I hit alot of blues in there in the winter so I assume some were blues. Plan on finding out Saturday


----------



## mdobob (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I am in southern Campbell Co. so Rising Sun would be a run for me


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

any good creek mouth should be holding them this time of year. I have caught them at Markland, Cannelton, Kentucky River lowheads, as well as 10-12 different creek mouths this time of year. They are in every mouth waiting for the spawn run, you just gotta get water conditions favorable for hitting them. If this river drops down hard at first of next week, like they are predicting, next friday-saturday-sunday should be a great time to chase them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks very much skippy,,,,
"All fish came on a swedish pimple tipped with three flathead minnow heads. I tried a curly tail and a blade bait and didnt have takers on either. That vertical spoon seemed to be the ticket. Slow lift and drops."

That's a very informative report!
Now WE, might be able to find 'em up here.
Question; How much 'flow' were you in? Fishing/ jigg'n in a Backwash?
How heavy of a Swedish pimple was needed to hit/ feel the bottom?
We usually need a 3/4oz vibe to stay down in the holes, while drifting.


Oh Ya,,, CONGRATS on that mighty fine dinner!


----------



## mdobob (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, have to get out and try it


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry guys. I was ordering swedish pimples online when I wrote that up. I did not catch them on SP's. They were caught on 1/2 oz kastmasters. I gotta stop drinking and posting


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Nice report


----------

